# acpi disables network adapters

## krazy_kenny1

I have a new Inspiron B130 and I've got just about everything working on it but this.  If I enable acpi support in the kernel then both eth0 and wlan0 don't work (i get the error "eth0/wlan0 does not exist" when trying to connect).  they both work fine with acpi disabled in the kernel.  i really want acpi support so i can see the status of my battery....please help

----------

## Marctraider

Perhaps its a interrupt problem or something, do you have APIC enabled in the kernel?

that would give you some more interrupts, but perhaps you should try doing something in die bios, disable some stuff.

Edit: Try changing the networkcard(s) in another slot? It helped with me once...

----------

## krazy_kenny1

i do have APIC enabled in the kernel.  i can't change anything in the bios because the dell bios basically doesn't have any options to do that.  also, both eth0 and wlan0 are internal adaptors so i can't put them in another slot (i'm assuming by "slot" you meant something like a pcmcia slot...)

----------

## Marctraider

I actually ment PCI slots  :Smile:  but its onboard  :Sad: 

Can you post your dmesg, you could try passing parameters to the kernel to change the interrupts somehow :/

But perhaps dmesg can tell you more.. and me..  :Smile: 

----------

## krazy_kenny1

here's my dmesg (with acpi disabled because i don't have time to add it back in right now)  i'll try to get the dmesg output with acpi enabled up when i'm not about to leave for work...

Linux version 2.6.15-gentoo-r1 (root@lappy) (gcc version 3.4.4 (Gentoo 3.4.4-r1, ssp-3.4.4-1.0, pie-8.7. :Cool: ) #22 PREEMPT Wed Feb 8 11:21:44 CST 2006

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009f000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009f000 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000003f7d3800 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000003f7d3800 - 0000000040000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000e0000000 - 00000000f0007000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000f0008000 - 00000000f000c000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 00000000fec10000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fed20000 - 00000000fee10000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000ffb00000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

Warning only 896MB will be used.

Use a HIGHMEM enabled kernel.

896MB LOWMEM available.

On node 0 totalpages: 229376

  DMA zone: 4096 pages, LIFO batch:0

  DMA32 zone: 0 pages, LIFO batch:0

  Normal zone: 225280 pages, LIFO batch:31

  HighMem zone: 0 pages, LIFO batch:0

DMI 2.3 present.

Allocating PCI resources starting at 50000000 (gap: 40000000:a0000000)

Built 1 zonelists

Kernel command line: root=/dev/hda4

Initializing CPU#0

PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 12, 65536 bytes)

Detected 598.614 MHz processor.

Using tsc for high-res timesource

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Dentry cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Memory: 905144k/917504k available (2843k kernel code, 11928k reserved, 744k data, 148k init, 0k highmem)

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 1199.59 BogoMIPS (lpj=2399195)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512

CPU: After generic identify, caps: afe9fbff 00100000 00000000 00000000 00000180 00000000 00000000

CPU: After vendor identify, caps: afe9fbff 00100000 00000000 00000000 00000180 00000000 00000000

CPU: L1 I cache: 32K, L1 D cache: 32K

CPU: L2 cache: 2048K

CPU: After all inits, caps: afe9fbff 00100000 00000000 00000040 00000180 00000000 00000000

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

mtrr: v2.0 (20020519)

CPU: Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1.70GHz stepping 08

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

NET: Registered protocol family 16

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xfba7e, last bus=13

PCI: Using configuration type 1

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

SCSI subsystem initialized

usbcore: registered new driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new driver hub

PCI: Probing PCI hardware

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

Boot video device is 0000:00:02.0

PCI quirk: region 1000-107f claimed by ICH6 ACPI/GPIO/TCO

PCI quirk: region 1080-10bf claimed by ICH6 GPIO

PCI: Ignoring BAR0-3 of IDE controller 0000:00:1f.1

PCI: Transparent bridge - 0000:00:1e.0

PCI: Using IRQ router PIIX/ICH [8086/2641] at 0000:00:1f.0

PCI: Ignore bogus resource 6 [0:0] of 0000:00:02.0

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1c.0

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: disabled.

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1c.3

  IO window: d000-dfff

  MEM window: dfc00000-dfdfffff

  PREFETCH window: d0000000-d01fffff

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1e.0

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: dfb00000-dfbfffff

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: No IRQ known for interrupt pin A of device 0000:00:1c.0. Please try using pci=biosirq.

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.0 to 64

PCI: No IRQ known for interrupt pin D of device 0000:00:1c.3. Please try using pci=biosirq.

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.3 to 64

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1e.0 to 64

Machine check exception polling timer started.

audit: initializing netlink socket (disabled)

audit(1139552494.128:1): initialized

Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

NTFS driver 2.1.25 [Flags: R/O].

Initializing Cryptographic API

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler anticipatory registered

io scheduler deadline registered

io scheduler cfq registered

PCI: No IRQ known for interrupt pin A of device 0000:00:1c.0. Please try using pci=biosirq.

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.0 to 64

pcie_portdrv_probe->Dev[2660:8086] has invalid IRQ. Check vendor BIOS

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[pcie02]

PCI: No IRQ known for interrupt pin D of device 0000:00:1c.3. Please try using pci=biosirq.

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.3 to 64

pcie_portdrv_probe->Dev[2666:8086] has invalid IRQ. Check vendor BIOS

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[pcie02]

Linux agpgart interface v0.101 (c) Dave Jones

agpgart: Detected an Intel 915GM Chipset.

agpgart: Detected 7932K stolen memory.

agpgart: AGP aperture is 256M @ 0xc0000000

[drm] Initialized drm 1.0.0 20040925

PCI: Found IRQ 11 for device 0000:00:02.0

PCI: Sharing IRQ 11 with 0000:00:1b.0

PCI: Sharing IRQ 11 with 0000:00:1d.0

PCI: Sharing IRQ 11 with 0000:00:1d.7

PCI: Sharing IRQ 11 with 0000:00:1f.1

[drm] Initialized i915 1.1.0 20040405 on minor 0:

PNP: No PS/2 controller found. Probing ports directly.

i8042.c: Warning: Keylock active.

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 4 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

b44.c:v0.97 (Nov 30, 2005)

PCI: Found IRQ 9 for device 0000:02:00.0

PCI: Sharing IRQ 9 with 0000:00:1d.2

eth0: Broadcom 4400 10/100BaseT Ethernet 00:14:22:97:31:69

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

ICH6: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:1f.1

PCI: Found IRQ 11 for device 0000:00:1f.1

PCI: Sharing IRQ 11 with 0000:00:02.0

PCI: Sharing IRQ 11 with 0000:00:1b.0

PCI: Sharing IRQ 11 with 0000:00:1d.0

PCI: Sharing IRQ 11 with 0000:00:1d.7

ICH6: chipset revision 3

ICH6: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xbfa0-0xbfa7, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:DMA

Probing IDE interface ide0...

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /class/input/input0

hda: TOSHIBA MK8026GAX, ATA DISK drive

Synaptics Touchpad, model: 1, fw: 6.2, id: 0xa5a0b1, caps: 0xa04713/0x200000

input: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad as /class/input/input1

hdb: SONY CD-RW/DVD-ROM CRX835E, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

Probing IDE interface ide1...

hda: max request size: 128KiB

hda: 156301488 sectors (80026 MB), CHS=65535/16/63, UDMA(100)

hda: cache flushes supported

 hda: hda1 hda2 hda3 hda4

hdb: ATAPI 24X DVD-ROM CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache, UDMA(33)

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

PCI: Found IRQ 11 for device 0000:00:1d.7

PCI: Sharing IRQ 11 with 0000:00:02.0

PCI: Sharing IRQ 11 with 0000:00:1b.0

PCI: Sharing IRQ 11 with 0000:00:1d.0

PCI: Sharing IRQ 11 with 0000:00:1f.1

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.7 to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: debug port 1

PCI: cache line size of 32 is not supported by device 0000:00:1d.7

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: irq 11, io mem 0xb0000000

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 8 ports detected

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v2.3

PCI: Found IRQ 11 for device 0000:00:1d.0

PCI: Sharing IRQ 11 with 0000:00:02.0

PCI: Sharing IRQ 11 with 0000:00:1b.0

PCI: Sharing IRQ 11 with 0000:00:1d.7

PCI: Sharing IRQ 11 with 0000:00:1f.1

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.0 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: irq 11, io base 0x0000bf80

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

PCI: Found IRQ 10 for device 0000:00:1d.1

PCI: Sharing IRQ 10 with 0000:02:03.0

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.1 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: irq 10, io base 0x0000bf60

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

PCI: Found IRQ 9 for device 0000:00:1d.2

PCI: Sharing IRQ 9 with 0000:02:00.0

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.2 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: irq 9, io base 0x0000bf40

hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

PCI: Found IRQ 7 for device 0000:00:1d.3

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.3 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 5

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: irq 7, io base 0x0000bf20

hub 5-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 5-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

usbcore: registered new driver usblp

drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: v0.13: USB Printer Device Class driver

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usbcore: registered new driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

usbcore: registered new driver usbhid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.6:USB HID core driver

usbcore: registered new driver xpad

drivers/usb/input/xpad.c: X-Box pad driver:v0.0.5

Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.10rc3 (Mon Nov 07 13:30:21 2005 UTC).

PCI: Found IRQ 11 for device 0000:00:1b.0

PCI: Sharing IRQ 11 with 0000:00:02.0

PCI: Sharing IRQ 11 with 0000:00:1d.0

PCI: Sharing IRQ 11 with 0000:00:1d.7

PCI: Sharing IRQ 11 with 0000:00:1f.1

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1b.0 to 64

ALSA device list:

  #0: HDA Intel at 0xdfebc000 irq 11

oprofile: using timer interrupt.

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP route cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

TCP established hash table entries: 131072 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 131072 bind 65536)

TCP reno registered

ip_conntrack version 2.4 (7168 buckets, 57344 max) - 212 bytes per conntrack

ip_tables: (C) 2000-2002 Netfilter core team

ipt_recent v0.3.1: Stephen Frost <sfrost@snowman.net>.  http://snowman.net/projects/ipt_recent/

arp_tables: (C) 2002 David S. Miller

TCP bic registered

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

Using IPI Shortcut mode

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 148k freed

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

Losing too many ticks!

TSC cannot be used as a timesource.

Possible reasons for this are:

  You're running with Speedstep,

  You don't have DMA enabled for your hard disk (see hdparm),

  Incorrect TSC synchronization on an SMP system (see dmesg).

Falling back to a sane timesource now.

Adding 506036k swap on /dev/hda3.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:506036k

EXT3 FS on hda4, internal journal

ndiswrapper version 1.2 loaded (preempt=yes,smp=no)

ndiswrapper: driver bcmwl5 (Broadcom,05/26/2005, 3.120.27.0) loaded

PCI: Found IRQ 10 for device 0000:02:03.0

PCI: Sharing IRQ 10 with 0000:00:1d.1

ndiswrapper: using irq 10

wlan0: ndiswrapper ethernet device 00:14:a5:5e:4f:22 using driver bcmwl5, configuration file 14E4:4319.5.conf

wlan0: encryption modes supported: WEP, WPA with TKIP, WPA with AES/CCMP

NTFS volume version 3.1.

cdrom: open failed.

hdb: CHECK for good STATUS

wlan0 (WE) : Driver using old /proc/net/wireless support, please fix driver !

smbfs: Unrecognized mount option umask

mtrr: base(0xc0020000) is not aligned on a size(0x640000) boundary

----------

## Psycho Dad

Maybe you can try booting with ACPI-related parameters described in /usr/src/linux/Documentation/kernel-parameters.txt

Another option is searching for a newer bios. If this does not help you can have a look at your DSDT.

----------

## Marctraider

Im seeing some bad stuff in your dmesg :/

PCI: No IRQ known for interrupt pin A of device 0000:00:1c.0. Please try using pci=biosirq. 

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.0 to 64 

PCI: No IRQ known for interrupt pin D of device 0000:00:1c.3. Please try using pci=biosirq. 

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.3 to 64 

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1e.0 to 64

try pci=biosirq?  :Smile: 

and im seeing some more later on, isnt there a bios update for your dell? I know dell... they suck, i had one that needed a bios update for linux to even work normally :S

Losing too many ticks! 

TSC cannot be used as a timesource. 

Possible reasons for this are: 

 You're running with Speedstep, 

 You don't have DMA enabled for your hard disk (see hdparm), 

 Incorrect TSC synchronization on an SMP system (see dmesg). 

Falling back to a sane timesource now. 

 :Confused: 

cdrom: open failed. 

I doubt your cdrom works atm   :Shocked:  this is a 'bug' with udev 063 or something, i went back to 05x to fix it, could be a simple config problem...

wlan0 (WE) : Driver using old /proc/net/wireless support, please fix driver ! 

So it seems there are quite some probs here...

Try search on the net for those error messages and find out how to fix it...

----------

## krazy_kenny1

 *Quote:*   

> try pci=biosirq?  

 

do i just need to add "pci=biosirq" in my grub.conf to do this?

 *Quote:*   

> Losing too many ticks!
> 
> TSC cannot be used as a timesource.
> 
> Possible reasons for this are:
> ...

 

i saw this before and assumed it was because my processor has speedstep since i do have dma enabled through hdparm and it's not an SMP system.  should i be worried about this?

 *Quote:*   

> cdrom: open failed.
> 
> I doubt your cdrom works atm  this is a 'bug' with udev 063 or something, i went back to 05x to fix it, could be a simple config problem... 

 

my cdrom works fine.  its a cr-rw/dvd combo and i've burned cd's and watched dvd's with it.

 *Quote:*   

> wlan0 (WE) : Driver using old /proc/net/wireless support, please fix driver ! 

 

i'm using ndiswrapper and wpa_supplicant with no issues.  wireless is working flawlessly...

basically everything is working fine if i don't enable acpi...if i do enable acpi, i lose only eth0 and wlan0

----------

## Psycho Dad

Just add it like this:

```

#

# Sample boot menu configuration file

#

# Boot automatically after 7 secs.

timeout 7

# By default, boot the first entry.

default 0

# Fallback to the second entry.

# fallback 1

splashimage=(hd0,1)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

# For booting GNU/Linux

title  Gentoo

root (hd0,1)

kernel (hd0,1)/boot/kernel-2.6.15-gentoo-r1 root=/dev/hda2 pci=biosirq
```

The numbers and some other things can of course be different, depending on your system configuration and your partition scheme.

----------

## krazy_kenny1

 *Psycho Dad wrote:*   

> Just add it like this:
> 
> ```
> 
> #
> ...

 

that's what i figured...i'll try it when i get off work later

----------

## krazy_kenny1

i tried it with pci=biosirq and had the same result...i also noticed that my soundcard disappears as well when i enable acpi, along with eth0 and wlan0.  here is my dmesg with pci=biosirq:

Linux version 2.6.15-gentoo-r1 (root@lappy) (gcc version 3.4.4 (Gentoo 3.4.4-r1, ssp-3.4.4-1.0, pie-8.7. :Cool: ) #22 PREEMPT Wed Feb 8 11:21:44 CST 2006

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009f000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009f000 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000003f7d3800 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000003f7d3800 - 0000000040000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000e0000000 - 00000000f0007000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000f0008000 - 00000000f000c000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 00000000fec10000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fed20000 - 00000000fee10000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000ffb00000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

Warning only 896MB will be used.

Use a HIGHMEM enabled kernel.

896MB LOWMEM available.

On node 0 totalpages: 229376

  DMA zone: 4096 pages, LIFO batch:0

  DMA32 zone: 0 pages, LIFO batch:0

  Normal zone: 225280 pages, LIFO batch:31

  HighMem zone: 0 pages, LIFO batch:0

DMI 2.3 present.

Allocating PCI resources starting at 50000000 (gap: 40000000:a0000000)

Built 1 zonelists

Kernel command line: root=/dev/hda4 pci=biosirq

Initializing CPU#0

PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 12, 65536 bytes)

Detected 1695.981 MHz processor.

Using tsc for high-res timesource

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Dentry cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Memory: 905144k/917504k available (2843k kernel code, 11928k reserved, 744k data, 148k init, 0k highmem)

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 3397.95 BogoMIPS (lpj=6795907)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512

CPU: After generic identify, caps: afe9fbff 00100000 00000000 00000000 00000180 00000000 00000000

CPU: After vendor identify, caps: afe9fbff 00100000 00000000 00000000 00000180 00000000 00000000

CPU: L1 I cache: 32K, L1 D cache: 32K

CPU: L2 cache: 2048K

CPU: After all inits, caps: afe9fbff 00100000 00000000 00000040 00000180 00000000 00000000

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

mtrr: v2.0 (20020519)

CPU: Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1.70GHz stepping 08

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

NET: Registered protocol family 16

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xfba7e, last bus=13

PCI: Using configuration type 1

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

SCSI subsystem initialized

usbcore: registered new driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new driver hub

PCI: Probing PCI hardware

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

Boot video device is 0000:00:02.0

PCI quirk: region 1000-107f claimed by ICH6 ACPI/GPIO/TCO

PCI quirk: region 1080-10bf claimed by ICH6 GPIO

PCI: Ignoring BAR0-3 of IDE controller 0000:00:1f.1

PCI: Transparent bridge - 0000:00:1e.0

PCI: Using IRQ router PIIX/ICH [8086/2641] at 0000:00:1f.0

PCI: Ignore bogus resource 6 [0:0] of 0000:00:02.0

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1c.0

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: disabled.

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1c.3

  IO window: d000-dfff

  MEM window: dfc00000-dfdfffff

  PREFETCH window: d0000000-d01fffff

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1e.0

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: dfb00000-dfbfffff

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: No IRQ known for interrupt pin A of device 0000:00:1c.0.

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.0 to 64

PCI: No IRQ known for interrupt pin D of device 0000:00:1c.3.

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.3 to 64

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1e.0 to 64

Machine check exception polling timer started.

audit: initializing netlink socket (disabled)

audit(1139593196.236:1): initialized

Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

NTFS driver 2.1.25 [Flags: R/O].

Initializing Cryptographic API

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler anticipatory registered

io scheduler deadline registered

io scheduler cfq registered

PCI: No IRQ known for interrupt pin A of device 0000:00:1c.0.

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.0 to 64

pcie_portdrv_probe->Dev[2660:8086] has invalid IRQ. Check vendor BIOS

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[pcie02]

PCI: No IRQ known for interrupt pin D of device 0000:00:1c.3.

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.3 to 64

pcie_portdrv_probe->Dev[2666:8086] has invalid IRQ. Check vendor BIOS

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[pcie02]

Linux agpgart interface v0.101 (c) Dave Jones

agpgart: Detected an Intel 915GM Chipset.

agpgart: Detected 7932K stolen memory.

agpgart: AGP aperture is 256M @ 0xc0000000

[drm] Initialized drm 1.0.0 20040925

PCI: Found IRQ 11 for device 0000:00:02.0

PCI: Sharing IRQ 11 with 0000:00:1b.0

PCI: Sharing IRQ 11 with 0000:00:1d.0

PCI: Sharing IRQ 11 with 0000:00:1d.7

PCI: Sharing IRQ 11 with 0000:00:1f.1

[drm] Initialized i915 1.1.0 20040405 on minor 0: 

PNP: No PS/2 controller found. Probing ports directly.

i8042.c: Warning: Keylock active.

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 4 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

b44.c:v0.97 (Nov 30, 2005)

PCI: Found IRQ 9 for device 0000:02:00.0

PCI: Sharing IRQ 9 with 0000:00:1d.2

eth0: Broadcom 4400 10/100BaseT Ethernet 00:14:22:97:31:69

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /class/input/input0

ICH6: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:1f.1

PCI: Found IRQ 11 for device 0000:00:1f.1

PCI: Sharing IRQ 11 with 0000:00:02.0

PCI: Sharing IRQ 11 with 0000:00:1b.0

PCI: Sharing IRQ 11 with 0000:00:1d.0

PCI: Sharing IRQ 11 with 0000:00:1d.7

ICH6: chipset revision 3

ICH6: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xbfa0-0xbfa7, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:DMA

Probing IDE interface ide0...

hda: TOSHIBA MK8026GAX, ATA DISK drive

Synaptics Touchpad, model: 1, fw: 6.2, id: 0xa5a0b1, caps: 0xa04713/0x200000

input: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad as /class/input/input1

hdb: SONY CD-RW/DVD-ROM CRX835E, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

Probing IDE interface ide1...

hda: max request size: 128KiB

hda: 156301488 sectors (80026 MB), CHS=65535/16/63, UDMA(100)

hda: cache flushes supported

 hda: hda1 hda2 hda3 hda4

hdb: ATAPI 24X DVD-ROM CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache, UDMA(33)

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

PCI: Found IRQ 11 for device 0000:00:1d.7

PCI: Sharing IRQ 11 with 0000:00:02.0

PCI: Sharing IRQ 11 with 0000:00:1b.0

PCI: Sharing IRQ 11 with 0000:00:1d.0

PCI: Sharing IRQ 11 with 0000:00:1f.1

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.7 to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: debug port 1

PCI: cache line size of 32 is not supported by device 0000:00:1d.7

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: irq 11, io mem 0xb0000000

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 8 ports detected

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v2.3

PCI: Found IRQ 11 for device 0000:00:1d.0

PCI: Sharing IRQ 11 with 0000:00:02.0

PCI: Sharing IRQ 11 with 0000:00:1b.0

PCI: Sharing IRQ 11 with 0000:00:1d.7

PCI: Sharing IRQ 11 with 0000:00:1f.1

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.0 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: irq 11, io base 0x0000bf80

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

PCI: Found IRQ 10 for device 0000:00:1d.1

PCI: Sharing IRQ 10 with 0000:02:03.0

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.1 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: irq 10, io base 0x0000bf60

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

PCI: Found IRQ 9 for device 0000:00:1d.2

PCI: Sharing IRQ 9 with 0000:02:00.0

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.2 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: irq 9, io base 0x0000bf40

hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

PCI: Found IRQ 7 for device 0000:00:1d.3

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.3 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 5

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: irq 7, io base 0x0000bf20

hub 5-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 5-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

usbcore: registered new driver usblp

drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: v0.13: USB Printer Device Class driver

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usbcore: registered new driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

usbcore: registered new driver usbhid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.6:USB HID core driver

usbcore: registered new driver xpad

drivers/usb/input/xpad.c: X-Box pad driver:v0.0.5

Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.10rc3 (Mon Nov 07 13:30:21 2005 UTC).

PCI: Found IRQ 11 for device 0000:00:1b.0

PCI: Sharing IRQ 11 with 0000:00:02.0

PCI: Sharing IRQ 11 with 0000:00:1d.0

PCI: Sharing IRQ 11 with 0000:00:1d.7

PCI: Sharing IRQ 11 with 0000:00:1f.1

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1b.0 to 64

ALSA device list:

  #0: HDA Intel at 0xdfebc000 irq 11

oprofile: using timer interrupt.

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP route cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

TCP established hash table entries: 131072 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 131072 bind 65536)

TCP reno registered

ip_conntrack version 2.4 (7168 buckets, 57344 max) - 212 bytes per conntrack

ip_tables: (C) 2000-2002 Netfilter core team

ipt_recent v0.3.1: Stephen Frost <sfrost@snowman.net>.  http://snowman.net/projects/ipt_recent/

arp_tables: (C) 2002 David S. Miller

TCP bic registered

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

Using IPI Shortcut mode

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 148k freed

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

Adding 506036k swap on /dev/hda3.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:506036k

EXT3 FS on hda4, internal journal

ndiswrapper version 1.2 loaded (preempt=yes,smp=no)

ndiswrapper: driver bcmwl5 (Broadcom,05/26/2005, 3.120.27.0) loaded

PCI: Found IRQ 10 for device 0000:02:03.0

PCI: Sharing IRQ 10 with 0000:00:1d.1

ndiswrapper: using irq 10

wlan0: ndiswrapper ethernet device 00:14:a5:5e:4f:22 using driver bcmwl5, configuration file 14E4:4319.5.conf

wlan0: encryption modes supported: WEP, WPA with TKIP, WPA with AES/CCMP

NTFS volume version 3.1.

cdrom: open failed.

hdb: CHECK for good STATUS

wlan0 (WE) : Driver using old /proc/net/wireless support, please fix driver !

----------

## krazy_kenny1

also, i just checked and i have the latest bios

----------

## yther

You know, I'm glad I found this thread!  I had just upgraded a dual-P3 box that had been shut off since January 2005, and after moving from 2.6.7 to 2.6.14 I booted to find that my network and sound cards, both of which are PCI, had disappeared.  (lspci showed nothing, and lshw only showed the basics of my board, such as processors and memory.)  Plus, DMA was disabled for all my drives—even though I had specifically compiled the drivers for all of that stuff into the kernel.   :Sad: 

I had enabled ACPI because I saw that my board supported it (or at least, lshw showed an entry for "VT82C686 [Apollo Super ACPI]"), so I thought it might be nice to look into it.  Well, so much for that experiment!  Turning ACPI off again got back my cards and DMA.

There seems to be some conflict between ACPI and PCI here, so it's gonna stay off.  I rather need my network card!   :Wink: 

----------

## Psycho Dad

Hi,

What is the output of cat /proc/interrupts?

Seems there are much devices on IRQ11.

Does acpi_irq_balance help (just add it like the other option).

Also you might try a newer (development) kernel or a acpi-patch.

If this does not help just have a look at http://acpi.sourceforge.net/dsdt/index.php

At least it is no problem to determine if your DSDT is buggy, correction might be somewhat more difficult.

----------

## Psycho Dad

I just reminded:

For kernel 2.6.15 udev 0.71 or better is recommened, do you have upgraded udev?

----------

## krazy_kenny1

 *Psycho Dad wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> What is the output of cat /proc/interrupts?
> 
> Seems there are much devices on IRQ11.
> ...

 

here's my /proc/interrupts (with acpi disabled in the kernel)...i'm about to try acpi_irq_balance...

           CPU0

  0:      34141          XT-PIC  timer

  1:        205          XT-PIC  i8042

  2:          0          XT-PIC  cascade

  7:          0          XT-PIC  uhci_hcd:usb5

  9:          0          XT-PIC  uhci_hcd:usb4

 10:      13894          XT-PIC  uhci_hcd:usb3, ndiswrapper

 11:       3666          XT-PIC  ehci_hcd:usb1, uhci_hcd:usb2, HDA Intel, i915@$

 12:      13017          XT-PIC  i8042

 14:       4740          XT-PIC  ide0

NMI:          0

ERR:          0Last edited by krazy_kenny1 on Mon Feb 13, 2006 2:08 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## krazy_kenny1

acpi_irq_balance didn't help...here's my /proc/interrupts with acpi built into the kernel and cpi_irq_balance set:

           CPU0       

  0:      15101          XT-PIC  timer

  1:        212          XT-PIC  i8042

  2:          0          XT-PIC  cascade

  9:          2          XT-PIC  acpi

 12:        123          XT-PIC  i8042

 14:       1728          XT-PIC  ide0

NMI:          0 

ERR:          0

----------

## krazy_kenny1

 *Psycho Dad wrote:*   

> I just reminded:
> 
> For kernel 2.6.15 udev 0.71 or better is recommened, do you have upgraded udev?

 

ya, i have the latest udev (0.79)

----------

## Psycho Dad

I think USB does not work too with ACPI. Do you really have UHCI and EHCI ports? There was nothing with EHCI (USB 2.0) in your dmesg.

Have you compiled acpi, network, sound and usb-drivers as modules? What happens if you load this modules with modprobe?

ACPI should work on this notebook, see:

http://forum.notebookreview.com/showthread.php?t=31322&page=15

Maybe you can simply ask him/her what he did to get this working, he has this notebook running with ACPI, so he can help you better if you can contact him.

If this does not help, you can try the DSDT stuff. Start your computer with ACPI enabled but without any other ACPI-related options.

Load the IASL-compiler for UNIX from 

http://www.intel.com/technology/IAPC/acpi/downloads.htm

Unpack it, cd to the subdirectry "compiler", and compile then compiler with "make"

Do a "cat /proc/acpi/dsdt > dsdt.dat"

then "./iasl -d dsdt.dat"

Then do a "./iasl -tc dsdt.dsl"

and post the error messsages if there are any.

----------

## krazy_kenny1

 *Psycho Dad wrote:*   

> I think USB does not work too with ACPI. Do you really have UHCI and EHCI ports? There was nothing with EHCI (USB 2.0) in your dmesg.
> 
> Have you compiled acpi, network, sound and usb-drivers as modules? What happens if you load this modules with modprobe?
> 
> ACPI should work on this notebook, see:
> ...

 

hmm, i didn't try usb with acpi enabled, but if it doesnt work then that brings the list to eth0, wlan0, soundcard, and usb.  i DO have usb 2.0 ports, but i haven't transferred anything large enough through them to be able to tell if they're running at full speed.  i DO have EHCI and UHCI enabled in the kernel...

----------

## diogot

I solve this problem passing acpi=noirq option to the kernel.

----------

